# Tip: Anthroposophy



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Anthroposophy is a human oriented spiritual philosophy that reflects and speaks to the basic deep spiritual questions of humanity, to our basic artistic needs, to the need to relate to the world out of a scientific attitude of mind, and to the need to develop a relation to the world in complete freedom and based on completely individual judgments and decisions.

Anthroposophy is a very good way to get out of 'dp/dr' and I would certainly recommend it. Here is a list of some of the clinics you can go to in the world (before going you should inform if the clinics are only medical ones or also mental).

The Netherlands
* De Arta Lievegoed Groep, has multiple clinics:
* Arta Lievegoed Kliniek (clinic)
* Nieuw Rijsenburg (live & work-farm, highly recommended!)
* Borgstichting
* De Hoge Born
Of these clinics/farm I know that they will get you on the ground again, there excellent instututions. They will balance you in everything, healthy meals, healthy day-night ritme, activities, internal psychologists/psychiatrists, euritme therapy (a anthroposofic kind of yoga). These clinics are highly recommended if you want to get out of 'dp/dr'.

Of the following clinics I don't know anything. You should Google on antrhoposophy in your own country and try to find a mental clinic.

England

* Blackthorn Medical Centre in Maidstone, Kent
* Botton Village Health Centre in Danby, Whitby
* Hale Clinic in London [2]
* Helios Medical Centre in Stoke Bishop, Bristol
* Park Atwood Clinic in Worcestershire [3]
* Raphael Medical Centre in Tonbridge, Kent [4]
* St. Luke's Medical Centre in Stroud, Glos.

Ireland

* Holywood Community Health Initiative in Holywood, Co. Down

Scotland

* Camphill Medical Practice in Bieldside, Aberdeen

USA

* Fellowship Community Medical Clinic in Chestnut Ridge, NY
* Raphael House in Fair Oaks, California [5]
* Rudolf Steiner Health Center in Ann Arbor, Michigan [6]


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you for this information... where's the one in Derbyshire? lol


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

have u recovered with this method?


----------



## my_own_reality (Sep 1, 2007)

Can you give us an overview of HOW this method helps DP DR? Thanks.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

No i didnt recover yet.. I was on an antroposofic work&life farm for 6 weeks and there was a girl with 'dp/dr', she was cured after first being 2,5 months in the clinic and then 2 months on the farm.
So I'm going back again to the farm this week or next week. They have lot of experience with things like this and they really take care of you.


----------

